# BOTS for Counter strike 1.6



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I play cs 1.6 online but would like to try offline play with bots. The problem is I can't find a good one. Please can someone give me a specific link so that I can download the bots. It would be better if they would install easily. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Counter-strike 1.6 comes default with a bot feature.
In the _New Game_(?) option, there should be a settings feature. You can set your number of bots in here, as well as the weapons they spawn with, and can use.

Good luck


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm talking about counter strike 1.6 and the setting you are talking about is in counter strike condition zero.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

You don't have to download anything as far as I know, you just need to input things into the console command(` key).


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Akshay Dwivedi said:


> I'm talking about counter strike 1.6 and the setting you are talking about is in counter strike condition zero.


I swore there were bots in CS1.6.

Anyway,

Is this the Steam version?
A quick google gave me this command to use in the console (~)
bot_add_t - Add a terrorist bot.
bot_add_ct - Add a counter-terrorist bot.
bot_add - Add a bot that joins a random team.

Good luck


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes this is the steam version. Putting the commands you have answered has no effect and the console refuses to identify these commands.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Have you enabled cheats? _sv_cheats 1_
Then try put those commands in.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Put mp_autobalance 0 and mp_limitteams 0 in before inputting the above codes in.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I know that there is a Source version of Half-Life but I am not certain if a similar version exists for CS 1.6 .. if so; make sure you're using the correct commands.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

> Put mp_autobalance 0 and mp_limitteams 0 in before inputting the above codes in.


I tried it also but the main problem is that the console refuses to identify these commands.


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

That is why I hate Steam.

Can you show me your game Settings?
Like the number of bots allowed in-game?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

CS 1.6 has no settings related to bots. People download bots to play it offline.

Just another question- has anything released in cs series after 1.6 like 1.7 or something?


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

Um, there actually is a setting for you to allow bots and add bots, your CS must be torrented to not have bots.

I don't think they have released any new CS series, 1.7 and 1.8 are all third-party mods.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

You can go to this page and get bots for CS 1.6.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

No, seriously there are good bots for CS 1.6 with an easy control. Download Z-bots and all you have to do is put the files in the correct place and press "H" during gameplay to adjust their settings. I believe there is instructions in the files telling you exactly what to do.
I apologize for attempting to be funny.


----------

